# A villa in the lakes or meadows 1/2?



## Sisi2012 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,
Which is a better area to buy a house for a family with children: the lakes, meadows 1 or meadows2?

Appreciate ur help


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

All very nice.....better to go and look. You will find them very expensive to buy


----------

